# Whats Your Setup?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's mine

Lamar Mission Jr (138)









Ride Lx Bindings









(Currently in need of new boots)

Yes i know my board is crappy 

im gettin one after nxt season  (goin Burton ore Rome Agent!)

:cheeky4:


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I ride a Bataleon and Rome targas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I ride a 08 Avalanche crest W/ Silence binders Its actually a pretty good board


----------



## af.nm.rider (Mar 26, 2009)

Atomic Alibi 156 snowboard (white) | Ride Alpha Movement bindings (white). Will post pics soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

agent + targas 09
k2 podium + ride data (indoor)
burton supermodel + cartels


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

13rian said:


> agent + targas 09
> k2 podium + ride data (indoor)
> burton supermodel + cartels


 planning on gettin an agent great board would u say?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll admit it, im a rome whore...










'09 Rome Notch 162 with white '09 Rome Arsenal bindings
'08 Rome Agent 158 with green and black '08 Rome 390 bindings


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

NS SL-R + Targas.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Why isn't Bataleon on that list??! lol
I don't even know who made my board! It just has the Sobe logo. And i have Lamar MX15 bindings.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

151 K2 Believer with K2 Auto bindings
156 K2 Podium with Ride EX bindings

Salomon F20s


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

147 Ride Kink + Ride Delta MVMNT Bindings










Old 146 Forum Recon + Forum Recon Bindings
[No Picture]


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

06 Rome Solution
06 Ride SPi
09 Rome Targas (in the mail)


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

Capita Horrorscope FK
Union Force bindings


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

DC pbj 157 w/09' cartels
Skate banana 156 w/09' rome 390
Never summer evo r 155 w/ "
lib Youth in asia 153 w/ "

looking to add a capita stairmaster extreme 148 to my quiver soon.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

My latest board is 09 The Others Greg Maxwell Atomic Hatchet - had a lotta fun on that thing - it'll be abeater next season
09 K2 Formula
09 Vans Cirro


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

158 Never Summer SL-R, 07-08 Rome 390s, 08-09 Burton Ions. Or, 2005 154 Burton Dominant with all the same.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Custom 164
Ride SPi
Northwave Decade


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

09 Forum Destroyer 158 w/ 09 Forum Arenas and a pair of Ride Orion M boots.

Also have an old pair of 2000 Burton Custom Freestyle with no deck to put them on, atm.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

09 Vans Cirro (Black)
09 Lib Tech Skate Banana 148 (Yellow/Black topsheet)
09 Rome Targa (Green/Black)


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Board: K2 Zero
Bindings: Ride NRC
Boots: 32 Focus Boa

Ultra light setup. Love it


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

custom 154
union force IN RED :cheeky4:
32 lashed
________
BigCockOrgasm live


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Depending on the mood I'm in, some combo of:
GNU Rider's Choice 154.4
Ride Concept TMS 159
Capita Stairmaster 152

Ride Beta
Rome 390

Salomon Dialogue Wides


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Forum Destroyer 154 wide 09
Union Contacts XL 09
Burton Rulers 08 (11)


----------



## af.nm.rider (Mar 26, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Depending on the mood I'm in, some combo of:
> GNU Rider's Choice 154.4
> Ride Concept TMS 159
> Capita Stairmaster 152
> ...


Gorgeous set-up!

Btw, how do the Salomon Dialogues fit? I need to get some new boots, and was wondering if they're true-to-size or if I should up/down -size by 0.5/1 size. I'm currently wearing 32 Prospect boots, but I need a wider fit.

Thanks!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

af.nm.rider said:


> Gorgeous set-up!
> 
> Btw, how do the Salomon Dialogues fit? I need to get some new boots, and was wondering if they're true-to-size or if I should up/down -size by 0.5/1 size. I'm currently wearing 32 Prospect boots, but I need a wider fit.
> 
> Thanks!


Hard to say because I've always had to upsize due to my wide foot so i've never really had a boot that fit tight in the toes. They are pretty true to size i guess


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

what an awful selection for a poll...no lib tech, never summer, capita, flow, union, bataleon, etc..all up there with the most commonly used boards on the forum. and then even waste our life with 5150...
none of my companies were on there.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> what an awful selection for a poll... flow


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> :laugh::laugh:


Flow boards are actually very well made and are made in the same factory as arbor boards IIRC


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm certainly an "other"...

Never Summer T5, Titan, Summit, and a pair of Legacies (but neither w/ reverse camber, going to have to check that out one of these days).
Drake Mentor bindings that are getting beat to sh!t.
Vans Cirro boots


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Jojo said:


> planning on gettin an agent great board would u say?


yes its a really good board, its one of the best allmoutain boards iv ever riden. its absolutly perfect for 65% park 45%% freeriding. great for kickers and jumps.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

finally took a picture:










(left to right)
new board, havent ridden it yet - 2009 lib tech TRS BTX 159 - no bindings (looking for rome targas for it)

Lib Tech Jamie Lynne phoenix 157 (2003ish) with burton customs

Ride DH 155 ('05ish? dunno actually) with burton missions. 

brother-in-laws technine monster 111 with flow bindings (i bought the set up for him)


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

08' Burton Jeremy jones
09' Burton Cartels est
09' Thirty two Lashed

Planning on picking up a Artifact, but not sure what bindings i would go for.. Either 390' or Forces, does that sound ok?


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Where is the love for bataleon? So sad . Rocking an evil twin with cartels right now though.


----------



## jiveturkeydk (Mar 17, 2009)

09 Never Summer Legacy-R 159
09 Burton Cartels


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

[/IMG]

Ride Yukon 172
Elan El Grande 171
Both with Ride Betas.
Salomon Fusion F-22's

Hard charging. The Elan is the best freeride board there is for big guys imo.:thumbsup:
45+ days on the Yukon, it's my rock board. Looking forward to demo-ing a magna traction btx... gotta check out what all the hype is about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Capita Scaremaster with Rome 390!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

09 Lib Tech T. Rice MTX 157
Salomon Chief bindings
Forum League SLR boots


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have three Romes two Burtons and one Palmer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

so far I only have my 151 o-matic boron, im looking into getting ride beta, nrc or k2 formula for my bindings.. How do some of you guys like your ride bindings?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

daK1dd said:


> so far I only have my 151 o-matic boron, im looking into getting ride beta, nrc or k2 formula for my bindings.. How do some of you guys like your ride bindings?


They're stiff, but I wish I had stiffer straps on those double blacks... i'd say 8 out of 10 for freeriding with the Betas.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

Burton '08 Blunt with Burton '09 Custom bindings.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

161w gnu chb with salomon codes
152w scaremaster with rome targas (would've gone with 390 but soldout)


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

GNU Street










Rome Arsenal Bindings










I bought it as an upgrade this season but only had time to ride it 3 times. I'm actually trying to sell it so if anyone's interested just hit me up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Freeride: Lib Tech T.Rice 161.5 with Union Forces
Freestyle: Stepchild Powder Sucks 158 with K2 Formulas
Boots: 32 TM-Two size 11


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

163 Arbor Roundhouse
Burton Missions
Crappy Morrow boots that I actually love


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

160 Omatic Boron w/ 09' K2 formula Bindings, Burton risers

156 Omatic Awesome w/ Burton c60 Bindings, Burton risers

Burton Ruler Boots


----------



## Pudg3 (Feb 20, 2009)

154 Dynastar Definitive
Ride Delta MVMTs
Salomon Dialogues


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Deck: 09 Forum Grudge 154 
Bindings: 09 Forum Arena - Black/Blue
Boots: Ride Haze
Helmet: Smith Holt


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

'09 Rome Vinyl 146
'09 NS Infinity-R 149 (Arrives Wed!)
'08 Burton Sapphire Size 8
'09 Ride RX bindings


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

5150 empress board
Technice Dime bindings

Pretty cheap stuff.. but it was my first so didn't really wanna pour big bucks in (that and I don't have them haha). However the guy at the store kept trying to tell me this board was too advanced for a beginner.. but would be good for my second season.. uhh yeah like I'm going to buy a new board every year..

I've always found it good to ride.. but don't have anything to compare it with cept hire crap haha


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lamb_ said:


> 5150 empress board
> Technice Dime bindings
> 
> Pretty cheap stuff.. but it was my first so didn't really wanna pour big bucks in (that and I don't have them haha). However the guy at the store kept trying to tell me this board was too advanced for a beginner.. but would be good for my second season.. uhh yeah like I'm going to buy a new board every year..


dont listen to that guy its def beginner board....most people depending on how quickly they improve will upgrade within the first 2 years...


----------



## meckel (Mar 22, 2009)

Burton Shaun White 156 ('07 or 08'?) with Burton Custom Bindings
Capita Stairmaster Extreme 156W ('09) with MFM Technine pro model bindings
and next years set up
Capita Stairmaster Extreme 156 ('09) with Union KFC bindings (coming in soon)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah he really pissed me off!! It said beg-int on it.. and the one he was trying to sell me instead (was ugly..) was just beginner and he was telling me that I'd grow out of it in a couple of sessions.. urmm wtf??
Then he kept telling me that the board was too tall for me.. even though I'm out of the ideal weight range anyway.. Was really confusing for me as I'd been snowboarding twice.. and he was the one who runs the shop :S but I stuck with what I wanted.. and I have no complaints with the board!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

As long as you are happy with the board, that's all that matters :thumbsup:

It is rare to find a board that has good tech AND graphics, that's why I always end up with ugly ones :laugh:


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> '09 Rome Vinyl 146
> '09 NS Infinity-R 149 (Arrives Wed!)
> '08 Burton Sapphire Size 8
> '09 Ride RX bindings


Nice, so you've decided to pick up a NS after that demo day huh :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

YES! I am now a NS whore :laugh:

Can't wait for the board to come in, although I probably will not take it out this season  (conditions suck and I don't want to beat her up the first day)


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Missing a ton of companies...but whatever lol
151 Never Summer SL-R
09 Burton Cartels
09 Burton Rulers

(decided to upgrade everything this year!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi. new to the forums and boarding. This is my new/first set up (haven't ridden it yet)










Gnu chb mtx
union force bindings


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

147 Technine Icon and Ride Lx bindings.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Can't wait for the board to come in, although I probably will not take it out this season  (conditions suck and I don't want to beat her up the first day)


Ohmygod! i know exactly what you mean..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

09 Forum Spinster Womens 148cm
09 Union Cadet DLX Process bindings
Black ThirtyTwo Prion boots

My first season really snowboarding and I'm trying to get comfy in the park. Nailed some railing and some airtime this Easter. The board is so soft it's ridiculous. The bindings looks like something from LEGO and the boots are really good.

So it's all good!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

k2 www w/ rome 390s
32 pospect jp walker


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

i ride a *nidecker platinum* 159 with *nidecker pro 800* bindings.

nidecker doesn't seem to be that well-known but i see their stuff out and about on the hill more and more. i've worked the past 5 seasons in a ski school in tahoe and about half the snowboard instructors i know use nidecker bindings - they are incredibly solid and very responsive.

i only have the one board - it's a pretty classic freeride board but it has some pop for the park but it will hold an edge like crazy.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I had a Nidecker something or other 169cm back in 1991... Nidecker rocks, and i'd love to ride one of their boards today... You can tell the difference between North American and European boards big time. Most Euro stuff will outlast and outperform.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

rome artifact 08/09 and rome 390 08/09


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> what an awful selection for a poll...no lib tech, never summer, capita, flow, union, bataleon, etc..all up there with the most commonly used boards on the forum. and then even waste our life with 5150...
> none of my companies were on there.


i would've had to vote "Other" 3 times :laugh:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I need a name said:


> I ride a Bataleon and Rome targas.


I second this reply. Why no Bataleon in the list?

09 Bataleon Goliath 153
09 Rome Targa white/teal
09 Vans Cirro


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

How is the Goliath?
I was so stoked on getting that board, but I couldn't find it in my size..
But I love my Spinster now.


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you vote if rokin gear from different companies ?

Bataleon Jam 09 157
K2 Auto binding 09

Lib Tech 159 TRs MTX 08
Flux MH4 08(Matt Hammer version of stream)

Ride Timless 02 still snappy as all F#ck charging and freeride machine.(very under rated) 
same flux as above


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

meckel said:


> Burton Shaun White 156 ('07 or 08'?) with Burton Custom Bindings
> Capita Stairmaster Extreme 156W ('09) with MFM Technine pro model bindings
> and next years set up
> Capita Stairmaster Extreme 156 ('09) with Union KFC bindings (coming in soon)


SWEET SETUPS

man obviously u love park lol
Shaun white + Stairmasters
dang


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bataleon Goliath 161 wide - my all mountain board
Never Summer Revolver-R 161 - park board
Endeavor B.O.D. 166 - My rock board

Currently all ridden with 08' Burton Cartels and '08 Burton Moto boots. Adding a pair of 09 Burton Triads to the picture, they should be here on Thursday.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

GNU Altered Genetics 156
GNU Street 154
Capita Horrorscope FK 152
Rome Postermania 150


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Jojo said:


> SWEET SETUPS
> 
> man obviously u love park lol
> Shaun white + Stairmasters
> dang


Shaun White's a ***.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

VinXXX said:


> Shaun White's a ***.


Don't be angry because he turned your unwanted sexual advances down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Never Summer Heritage X 166
Rome Arsenal Bindings (to be bought)
Burton Ozone Boots (to be bought)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't be angry because he turned your unwanted sexual advances down.


Hmmmmm... just 'cuz he turned me down doesn't mean he's not a ***, just means i'm not his type. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

09 Lib-Tech skate bannana 159 (all mountain and park)
09 Burton Cartels Med.
08 Burton Hail boots
Next year, 
09 Rome Artifact 150 or 153, can't decide (Park)
and the oldie, 
2001 Burton Floater 155W (rock board)
08 flow flite 4


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

VinXXX said:


> Hmmmmm... just 'cuz he turned me down doesn't mean he's not a ***, just means i'm not his type. :thumbsup:


Don't hate because you couldn't play fire in the hole.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Boards:
Bataleon Riot 159 - All mtn freestyle
Bataleon Airobic 159 - Park
Capita Stairmaster 156 - Rock board
Lib Dark Series 164
M3 Cap 163
Simms 164 - random board I bought, rode 2x and hated
WFO 157 - 1st board I bought

Bindings:
09 Rome Targas
08 Airblaster Inverters
09 Salomon Relay Thrusters
LTD Bindings

Boots:
Salomon F22's
DC Allegiance
32 TM2's


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't hate because you couldn't play fire in the hole.


Hahaha I got better reason to hate! :cheeky4: And I do. Funny how all you coolios reply in Mr. White's defense yet anything else I post on here gets ignored...


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

picked the bad "B"
next board will be something else though


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow what a friggin coincidence. Ignoring "other" (because "other" is a large category), the 
majority on here rides Rome.  

Who'da thunk it?

I see two types of snowboarders now. The beginners who buy Burton because it's Burton. And the "more experienced", "too cool for school", "anti-Burton" riders who buy Rome because it's Rome.

Well you're both victims of marketing. Good job fellas!


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

Technine Split T 157
Ride Anthem boots
Burton custom binding

I bought this setup in one of our local store as my first setup. After the fact, I would have prefer a shorter board for easier park riding, but as I like this one for freeriding (and the overall price was good), I think, later on, I will buy a new setup for the park and keep this one for freeride.


----------



## rodal126 (Feb 27, 2009)

jardo56 said:


> I see two types of snowboarders now. The beginners who buy Burton because it's Burton. And the "more experienced", "too cool for school", "anti-Burton" riders who buy Rome because it's Rome.
> 
> Well you're both victims of marketing. Good job fellas!


QFT

Buy the board that suits your style or what you want to accomplish as a rider.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

rodal126 said:


> QFT
> 
> Buy the board that suits your style or what you want to accomplish as a rider.



yup,thats why i got my eye on a Signal


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

NS F1 Premier 165
Salomon Code V1 dark
K2 Raiders
RED HiFi


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

sims source 151 (BEATEN!!) 
Emblem Flux 08 bindings


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

09 Bataleon Riot
08 Technine MFM Pro's
08 Northwave Legend boots


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Some one should really mod the poll cause "OTHER" is kicking ass!
Hell, i'm gonna go look for an OTHER board next season.. for reals LOL :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

09 Rome Crail
and Burton
Custom Bindings
!!!!!!!!!1!
<-board as
avatar!

:cheeky4:


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

05 nitro revolt/07 atomic blackrussians
10 k2 believer or 10 neversummer sl/09 rome targas


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Rosignol Scope 08
K2 Indy 09 bindings
Burton Motos boots in black

View attachment 1487



View attachment 1488


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Burton X8 2008 + ESTs 2008. ossim:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Next season it's gonna be Volkl Katana's with Salomom STH-16's and Mission RS-10's... yeeeeeeEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! :cheeky4:


----------

